# banjo



## josh6106 (Nov 5, 2008)

hey guys, going to buy a banjo, any suggestions, as to the best all around one. i'll be using it for corners only, i flat box my fist coat on seams. going to buy off of all wall i think. thanks


----------



## Capt-sheetrock (Dec 11, 2009)

My favorite is the Marshalltown Sharpshooter. After using one since 1975


----------

